# Du Dongle - Pay As You Go



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi All

I'm spending 6 weeks in Dubai from 8th December. I'm keen to obtain a Du "pay as you go" dongle so I can connect my laptop and ipod touch.

Is this my best option for short term internet access? You see, roaming rates on my UK dongle will be sky high in Dubai so I'm seeking an alternative way to stay connected.

Any suggestions most welcome!

Great Stuff!
Paul


----------



## osiere (Apr 23, 2011)

It will cost you close to 500AED that includes the dongle, sim card and credit upto 10GB.
DU have an offer going on, check the website.


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help. 

It's hard to believe I pay 700aed in uk for one whole year with 5 gb/month plus free wifi dongle. The three network i'm on gives me speeds of 6mbps. 

500aed seems a lot to pay for 6 weeks.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

pkmember said:


> 500aed seems a lot to pay for 6 weeks.


Internet services are provided by duopoly (Etisalat and Du). They charge considerably more than most everyone's home country. Want Internet? have to pay it. I pay nearly 700 AED/month for my Internet service at home.

-md000/Mike


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

I just bought a micro sim from DU for my iPad, I paid 200AED for a 2GB allowance valid for 31days, just buy top up as and when required, can get smaller amount based on your intended usage but for general roaming I find 2GB is sufficient.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

With Etisalat you can get it for 295 AED for 20 odd GB per month. The dongle costs about 500 AED from Etisalat though so if you already have a dongle or an internal card on your laptop you can save a fair bit. 

Also no point comparing prices, I could compare the US with the UK and the difference between US and UK and UK with UAE will be the same.


----------



## pkmember (Aug 1, 2010)

Thansk TheMash for stuff about microsim PAYG. I already have a dongle that can accept a normal size sim. I'm unsure whether it's unlocked and will work in Dubai. It's got to be worth a go. 

Zin - you're right about comparing. It's only going to be a matter of time until prices become globally comparable. For example, I can buy a DVD in USA on eBay or outsource software development work to India for $5 / hour. Soon, someone will find a way to tap into USA mobile broadband prices and offer them through an international dongle to other countries.


----------

